# Does your wife get you the gayest underwear?



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife is always buying me the gayest underwear. You know the ones that you would never wear in a locker room full of guys. She says that she buys them to emphasize my ass (which I dont have) and my average sized [email protected] :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Underwear is underwear for me, I frankly don't care lol

I'm more concerned with some of the other sh-t she gets, she wants me to be more fashionable instead of apparently "old-school"... well I don't see how a cheap fake-leather jacket is more fashionable than my expensive real-leather jacket. Darn woman...


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

You can't buy your own underwear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> You can't buy your own underwear?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, I leave it up to her.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Underwear is underwear for me, I frankly don't care lol
> 
> I'm more concerned with some of the other sh-t she gets, she wants me to be more fashionable instead of apparently "old-school"... well I don't see how a cheap fake-leather jacket is more fashionable than my expensive real-leather jacket. Darn woman...


My wife does not want me to buy the tighty whities.


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> No, I leave it up to her.


Then you really don't have much right to complain. If you don't like it, buy them yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> Then you really don't have much right to complain. If you don't like it, buy them yourself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was not complaining.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> You can't buy your own underwear?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if it was up to my husband to buy his own underwear, he'd have none. He hates shopping.

what is considered "gay" underwear is definitely in the eye of the beholder. My husband will wear anything that is given to him..boxers the kids give him with hearts, monkeys, and Snoopy's on them...striped boxer briefs ...tighty whities...though he likes them big so they're not exactly tight and let's be honest, once he's worn them a time or two, they're not exactly white (ies) either.:lol:

it appears no undies are too "gay" for my husband.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

livnlearn said:


> if it was up to my husband to buy his own underwear, he'd have none. He hates shopping.
> 
> what is considered "gay" underwear is definitely in the eye of the beholder. My husband will wear anything that is given to him..boxers the kids give him with hearts, monkeys, and Snoopy's on them...striped boxer briefs ...tighty whities...though he likes them big so they're not exactly tight and let's be honest, once he's worn them a time or two, they're not exactly white (ies) either.:lol:
> 
> it appears no undies are too "gay" for my husband.


lol!!!!


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> Then you really don't have much right to complain. If you don't like it, buy them yourself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


wow, have you had a bad incident in your life regarding the purchase of underwear? :scratchhead:


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

livnlearn said:


> wow, have you had a bad incident in your life regarding the purchase of underwear? :scratchhead:


No. My SO is just a grown man. Not my child. He gets his own underwear like a big boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> I was not complaining.


Calling something "gay" is rarely seen as a positive thing you know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

livnlearn said:


> wow, have you had a bad incident in your life regarding the purchase of underwear? :scratchhead:


So your SO doesnt go out and buy you sexy things to wear? :scratchhead:


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> Calling something "gay" is rarely seen as a positive thing you know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you seen how some gay guys dress or wear? I dont mean gay as a positive or negative.


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> So your SO doesnt go out and buy you sexy things to wear? :scratchhead:


Why would he do that? I get plenty of sexy things on my own. The last thing he knows about is women's clothing/sizes. I don't need him to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

La Rose Noire said:


> Why would he do that? I get plenty of sexy things on my own. The last thing he knows about is women's clothing/sizes. I don't need him to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK to each their own I guess. My wife loves it when I buy her a sexy outfit (and toys LOL). I do know her size including her shoes


----------



## La Rose Noire (Jun 20, 2012)

To each their own indeed.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Clothes don't make the man.

The man makes the clothes.

If you can strut enough, you can wear anything.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't imagine my wife picking out my clothes... I'm too damn picky. I often help her pick hers though. Underwear- she buys ones for her that I like, so I do the same.... I've tried all types, and she had seen me in all types, but for every day wear I prefer boxer briefs, and since I have the um.. assets... to look good in them, that's what I get.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> My wife is always buying me the gayest underwear. You know the ones that you would never wear in a locker room full of guys. She says that she buys them to emphasize my ass (which I dont have) and my average sized [email protected] :smthumbup:


Maybe she thinks the gay look suits you....


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

When you get home from work grab a clean pair and wear them over your pants. Strut around house feeling like a super hero. If you have a cape wear that too. 

Then next time your out buy your own underwear.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I go camando.......


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

H asks for socks and undies from relatives for Christmas and they are fine with buying them so I stay out of it lol.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I wear what my wife buys me. But I prefer briefs (in any color other than white), boxers bunch up and boxer briefs are just too damn hot! I can't imagine being worried about what type of underwear I have on when I go to the gym. If I was worried about another dude checking out my underwear, I might have to visit another gym. 

To the OP, how often do you critique the other men in the locker room's underwear?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I have my wife buy mine on-line. She knows what I wear and what I like.

On occasion, she will go rogue and buy something "different" and it just sits in my bureau until the washer breaks and I need to wear it.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

its funny.

I buy all my own clothes, always have. Suits, ties, shirts, casual stuff. Shoes. Socks.

BUT, the wife buys me underwear. Usually the boxer brief things. She says she likes them. Im not sure what she is looking at. 

I notice she gets the ones that have a little spandex in them and are seamless. OK, but I insist on 90%+ cotton too. Nothing overly gay - I mean we arent talking about 'the pouch' or anything.

Ew.

This is as far as I really want to go... and keep the colors reasonable. I can live with maroon and teal - but I dont need dayglow yellow or magenta please.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

anotherguy said:


>


Yeah... now there's a look I can live with!

:smthumbup:


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

waiwera said:


> Yeah... now there's a look I can live with!


I'm skinny like that guy. I suppose its better than being... um... jiggly with extra baggage. Still - gravity seems to be re-shaping me in some ways. I look at myself with mild, detached amusement and tell myself im aging well. As long as the missus digs me, I guess I'm still OK.

ahh to be 25 again.  It was like being a rock star and you dont even realize it.

We look at each other on pictures from 25 years ago and go... 'wow... we were just kids'.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

livnlearn said:


> if it was up to my husband to buy his own underwear, he'd have none. He hates shopping.


Mine too! He'll wear socks and underwear with 3 inch holes if I don't buy him more! I'm always throwing away his worn stuff and replacing it.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

anotherguy said:


> I'm skinny like that guy. I suppose its better than being... um... jiggly with extra baggage. Still - gravity seems to be re-shaping me in some ways. I look at myself with mild, detached amusement and tell myself im aging well. As long as the missus digs me, I guess I'm still OK.
> 
> ahh to be 25 again.  It was like being a rock star and you dont even realize it.


After examining that pic very very closely I've cum to the conclusion he's not skinny... he's lean and quite fit 

But hey... your right we don't need to be supermodels...just fit and healthy.

Although I find in the candlelight, after a few home brews... we can all look like/feel like supermodels!

It's funny I've been with my H for 25 years... I don't notice him aging really he's just my hubby.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

waiwera said:


> ...It's funny I've been with my H for 25 years... I don't notice him aging really he's just my hubby.


precisely. You get it.


----------

